# Hi all!



## CG_Justin (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all!

Im new here. My name is Justin and my girlfriend and I live in northern NJ. We recently got our first apartment together and as a gift from a friend we got a one year old ringneck dove. He is a male and his name is Tot (as in "tater-tot"  ) I have kept birds in the past, i had two parakeets and a cockateil that my ex-wife kept after our divorce. 
I have to say, I thought having a dove would be kind of silly. I did not think they were very interactive, but boy was I wrong! I absolutly LOVE this little guy! He is very interactive and affectionate. His soft cooing sounds fill the room and he is just a delight to have in the home.
I have been reading through the posts here and have gotten some very helpful hints aside from what advice his prevous owner had given me. I think we are well set up for giving Tot all the love and care he needs. 
Now, since I have never kept a dove before there are two things I am wondering about. 

1. Tot has NO problem letting me handle him and pet him, but when my girlfriend tries to get him to even perch on her finger he flies away.  Could this be due to the fact that his previous owner was a single guy and Tot is not used to women?

2. Having only one dove, I thought it might be a good idea to put a mirror in Tot's cage. Upon doing so his behavior has become a bit strange. He is making a more "deep throated" cooing sound while bobbing his head up and down. He also started making a very funny "laughing" sound.  Is this a sign of agression towards his mirror reflection? Should I remove the mirror?

Other than those two items Tot seems very happy and content. I just love having him around and I look forward to posting here alot in the future.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome,Justin and girlfriend! I'm so glad to see another ringneck lover. Aren't they just great pets? Sounds like he is just showing off-I think it's a man thing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Sounds like you have found a wonderful pet. 
I've never had a dove but I understand they can be every bit as social and engaging pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doves can be pretty aggresive when they are protecting their turf..my thought is they do better in pairs or a trio or even an aviary with more doves.. keeping a lone dove without him being able to have a wife and do all those things doves do and alot of it is nesting and wooing his mate and making house.. would or could get lonely IMO.. time wise it is hard to meet all his needs for a mate.. I would get him a hen, and introduce slowly...he just may see you as his mate and the new bird as competition.. untill they figure out who is who and get used to each other the hen may accept him.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Talking to his reflection is normal but he will fall for mirror image & you will lose him as buddy. Also same will happen with a mate unless you can train both to be your buddy. Has been my experience with doves , pigeons , chickens & ducks with the males.


----------



## CG_Justin (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome and advice all.  I think I will be removing the mirror for now as I would like him to remain my "buddy" and not fall in love with himself.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Justin...welcome to PT. Single doves make wonderful pets, but because they are alone...they need a lot of human attention and interaction. Removing the mirror is a good idea...especially if you want him to be your buddy. Being afraid of your girlfriend is probably like you said...he is not used to women. Have your girlfriend feed him his favorite treat. Give him time and he should come around. Most pet birds usually have one favorite person...in my house, that would be me! 

Dawn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Justin...how about a photo ? (Of the dove, that is....)


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

CG_Justin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and advice all.  I think I will be removing the mirror for now as I would like him to remain my "buddy" and not fall in love with himself.


Shouldn't be a problem. Pigeons (and I assume doves) are one of only three animals that pass the "mirror test." That is, they recognize the reflection to be themselves rather than another bird. If your dove is displaying mating behavior (as it appears he is) in front of the mirror, it will only be a matter of time before he should figure out he is trying to woo himself.


----------

